# Japanese cotton question



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

Does this cotton need boiling and cleaning or is it ready to use as is?


----------



## Skobbejak (26/11/14)

I dont boil mine, i must say i hated organic cotton, from the first puff i made i just tasted the cotton,but with the japanese cotton its just heaven!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/14)

Most do not, some do....your preference.


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> I dont boil mine, i must say i hated organic cotton, from the first puff i made i just tasted the cotton,but with the japanese cotton its just heaven!!


Ok I'm wicked and ready to toot

And it's nothing like ordinary cotton. Must say very impressed so far. Will have to vape on it a little while longer to give a fair impression. But so far so good


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/11/14)

I started playing with Japanese cotton recently. I just cut a piece wicked my coil and vaped. No bad taste.


----------



## Ollie (26/11/14)

where on earth do you get Japnese Cotton from??? ive been on the search, but no luck... even asked one of those forreign skin care hotties at the mall for input, but she was also cluesess... Im so keen to try it!


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/11/14)

Eccigies now stocks it so will their agents I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (26/11/14)

Awesome... thanks @Gazzacpt


----------



## BigGuy (26/11/14)

we have in stock as well


----------



## VandaL (26/11/14)

Japanese cotton Is the best, I cannot speak for all variants but koh gen do you do not boil just cut a strip of the pads and slide that bad boy in your coil, juice her up and enjoy pure taste of your ejuice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (26/11/14)

im keen for something other than organic cotton... ill give it a try and make a comparrison. but i also want it so that i can rebuild all my dead Nautilus coils ... those things are starting to pile up! haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

Throat hit is definitely alot harder with Japanese cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

I have to say I couldn't tell the difference between Japanese Cotton and Dischem Organic Cotton.


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say I couldn't tell the difference between Japanese Cotton and Dischem Organic Cotton.



I'm starting to lean that way too. It seems as if the flavour is muted on this cotton. Only been vaping on it a couple. Of hours but I think I prefer my rayon instead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I'm starting to lean that way too. It seems as if the flavour is muted on this cotton. Only been vaping on it a couple. Of hours but I think I prefer my rayon instead



No question... Rayon for me is Winner Winner Poultry Supper!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

Early morning wick swap out done. Back to enjoying the most flavourful vape using rayon. Japanese cotton soon to be in the classifieds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mario (27/11/14)

@Marzuq ...............PM sent


----------



## Silver (27/11/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> forreign skin care hotties



Lol  
foreign skin care hotties. 
Classic description @Oliver Barry 

I assume you mean the ones that irritatingly walk up to you and try convince you to come buy their products when they clearly see you are walking fast and not interested....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (27/11/14)

Silver said:


> Lol
> foreign skin care hotties.
> Classic description @Oliver Barry
> 
> I assume you mean the ones that irritatingly walk up to you and try convince you to come buy their products when they clearly see you are walking fast and not interested....



Those are the exact ones im talking about... lol. never try to outrun them @Silver, they will always catch you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (28/11/14)

@Marzuq nice meeting you bro and thanks for the Japanese Cotton.
Done a 28 gauge single coil @ 0.9 ohms sitting inside the Lemo and wicked with the JC.I will give my take on it later and see what transpires.


----------



## Marzuq (28/11/14)

Mario said:


> @Marzuq nice meeting you bro and thanks for the Japanese Cotton.
> Done a 28 gauge single coil @ 0.9 ohms sitting inside the Lemo and wicked with the JC.I will give my take on it later and see what transpires.



no prob bro. always lekker meeting a forum member. enjoy


----------



## Mario (29/11/14)

Mario said:


> @Marzuq nice meeting you bro and thanks for the Japanese Cotton.
> Done a 28 gauge single coil @ 0.9 ohms sitting inside the Lemo and wicked with the JC.I will give my take on it later and see what transpires.


This JC is not working for me ether.I swopped to the Rayon on the same build and to me Rayon is the winner by far,much better flavor in my books.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (29/11/14)

Mario said:


> This JC is not working for me ether.I swopped to the Rayon on the same build and to me Rayon is the winner by far,much better flavor in my books.



Sorry to hear that bro. Somehow I got the impression that you use Japanese cotton and it was your preference. But all in the name of science.


----------



## Mario (29/11/14)

Not to worry buddy,like u said all in the name of science. But im gonna try some other techniques and see....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganSa (1/12/14)

I cleared these...nothing changed!


----------



## Mario (1/12/14)

MorganSa said:


> I cleared these...nothing changed!


 ???


----------

